# Co-op and ROTP



## Ryan437 (13 Dec 2010)

Hi, I've looked all over for information about the co-op program, but I can't find the answer to my question.  I am in grade 11 and want to take the co-op program next year, during first semester of grade 12.  I also am planning on applying to ROTP next year so I can attend RMC after I graduate.  I toured RMC a few weeks ago and one of the recruiters said he doesn't think I'll be able to take the co-op program because I will be applying to ROTP  when the co-op program starts in September.  I really want to do the co-op because I've heard that its better to be in the reserves before entering RMC because the pay will be higher.  I'm not doing it for the money, but the cadet giving us the tour said that the other guys that have been in the reserves prior to entering RMC make three times more than him.  So, has anyone applied to ROTP while taking the co-op program?

Sorry if this question has been answered, but I've spent alot of time searching and couldn't find anything.

Thanks.


----------



## Ryan437 (13 Dec 2010)

I planned ahead about the requirements, I'm probably going into a science program so this semester I'm taking Physics, Chemistry, Biology, And Math (functions).  And next semester I'm taking Grade 12 Math (functions) Grade 12 French (because I took grade 11 last year) Grade 12 Physics, and English.  So at the end of Grade 11 I'll have most of the requirements except Grade 12 English, which no one applying to ROTP at the beginning of grade 12 would have anyway.


----------



## pudd13 (13 Dec 2010)

From what I know, as long as you have the requirements upon graduation from high school, before you go to RMC, then you should be ok. Many students apply in September, before they have even started some of the pre-requisite courses, but as long as you have the intent to take them, and eventually do pass them (with sufficient grades), then you should be ok. That is why on the ROTP application there is a section where you put all the courses that you are taking, plus the courses you are going to take next semester. That way, the ROTP selection board can see what courses you have taken, what ones you are taking, and what ones you will take before you graduate, with the help of the transcripts that you submit.

I may be wrong on this, but I was never under the impression that you needed to have all your pre-req's in the first semester of grade 12 or anything. The co-op end of things should not matter in the least, it should benefit you, as long as you get all the pre-req's before you grad.

But, I may be full of crap. You're best to talk to a recruiter again. They are the only ones who will know 100% what the current requirements are, and what will and will not work for you.


----------



## Ryan437 (14 Dec 2010)

MGalantine said:
			
		

> What I meant, was if he would have enough space to complete all his courses?


  

Since I'm taking A few of my Grade 12 courses this year I will have enough credits if I take the Co-op.  But qualifying to apply to RMC isn't what I'm worried about.  I'm not sure if I'll be able to apply because If I were in the co-op then I would be in the reserves, and applying to ROTP is also applying to join the regular force, the recruiter said that might cause some problems because you can't be in the reserves and the regular force at the same time.  Does anyone know If I'll be able to do this?


----------



## pudd13 (14 Dec 2010)

People in the reserves are allowed to apply for the regular force. You aren't allowed to be in both the reserves and regular force, that is correct as far as I know, but once you start in the regular force, you will no longer be a member of the reserves.


----------



## PMedMoe (14 Dec 2010)

pudd13 said:
			
		

> People in the reserves are allowed to apply for the regular force. You aren't allowed to be in both the reserves and regular force, that is correct as far as I know, but once you start in the regular force, you will no longer be a member of the reserves.



Exactly, it's called a Component Transfer.


----------



## pudd13 (14 Dec 2010)

Yeah I was about to whip out that terminology, but I wasn't certain if it was a component transfer. Is a component transfer between the reserves and regular force or the regular force and reserves, or is it just a change in occupations all together, regardless of whether you are in the reserves or regular force?


----------



## pudd13 (14 Dec 2010)

Never mind, I forgot about that little window at the top of my browser that lets me find things from anywhere on the web. A search does wonders. Found the info.


----------

